# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: نحوه مرتب سازی آرایه دو بعدی در جاوا اسکریپت

## محمد شهرکی

سلام دوستان . یک آرایه دارم مثل زیر می خواستم بر اساس نام به صعودی و نزولی مرتب کنم . کدش چیه


var array = new Array();
array[0] = ['1','15','ali'];
array[1] = ['2','13','ahmad'];
array[2] = ['3','71','mohammad'];
array[3] = ['4','43','hamid'];

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
می تونید بدین شکل عمل کنید:


var array = new Array();
array[0] = ['1','15','ali'];
array[1] = ['2','13','ahmad'];
array[2] = ['3','71','mohammad'];
array[3] = ['4','43','hamid'];

array.sort(function(x, y) {
    return x[2].localeCompare(y[2]);
});

//array is now sorted...


موفق باشید.

----------


## saelozahra

سلام

کاش نحوه تعریف آرایه چند بعدی در جاوا اسکریپت رو هم میگفتید

----------

